# Corpi di cameriere mercificate al TNT Pub di Tezze?



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

*SOCIETA' DI TROIE E MAGNACCIA.     *​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n17l3Gjmhs
« Sei una ragazza tra 18 e 30 anni di bella presenza, simpatica, spigliata? Il 4 settembre 2010 alle 21 al TNT puoi vincere un posto di lavoro. »​Apriti o cielo. Così la CGIL del Veneto: « Questa iniziativa celebra, in un rito da osteria, la svalorizzazione delle persone e del lavoro - _attaccano Carla Pellagatta e Fabiola Carletto, responsabili regionali e provinciali del sindacato_. Quest'atto toglie *dignità alle donne* che, per soddisfare l'aspirazione ad un lavoro, devono passare per la *mercificazione del proprio corpo* e sono costrette a sottoporsi a cerimoniali avvilenti ».

   E dagli con le accuse di *berlusconismo*, con il disfacimento etico e morale di un paese ormai decadente, con le fotocopie dell’art.1 della Costituzione in mano, tutti a stracciarsi le vesti, tutte Giovanna D’Arco, e i giornalisti dietro…
  Sarà. Ma da che mondo e mondo, come si scelgono in un pub le cameriere? Devono essere laureate, colte, sapere l’inglese e avere maturato una significativa esperienza nel portare le birre ai tavoli e passare lo straccio quando i clienti si alzano? O non si cercano forse di bella presenza, simpatiche e spigliate? Esiste un pub in tutto il mondo che le vuole *racchie*, *antipatiche* e *inibite*? Se sì, non ci voglio andare.
  Il *TNT Pub* di Tezze sul Brenta, questa sera, farà sfilare le *aspiranti arrotondatrici* -_ perché non mi verrete a dire che fare la cameriera il venerdì e il sabato sera sia un lavoro su cui costruire un progetto di vita_. Nude? Seminude? In bichini? Macché: avranno – _che fantasia_ – un grembiule, un vassoio in mano e uno straccio appeso al braccio. Porteranno birre, panini e patatine fritte, nel clima goliardico e spensierato che si crea in ogni buon pub il sabato sera. Alla fine i clienti voteranno la migliore. 
 Vincerà forse costei un *contratto a tempo indeterminato*, passando davanti a dottoresse, laureate di ogni ordine e grado e precarie del servizio ai tavoli? Ma va’, ogni tanto tornerà, quando i gestori ne avranno bisogno, per dare una mano. E verrà pagata. A cottimo. Probabilmente in nero. Come in tutte le birrerie di qualsiasi città dove le studentesse vanno a tirar su cinquanta euro di tanto in tanto. Unica differenza: anziché decidere lui, *Andrea Zarpellon* – _uno dei gestori del locale_ – farà decidere ai clienti. Se l’avessero chiamata “_serata di prova_” nessuno avrebbe obiettato niente. Ma questo è il paese dove centinaia di ragazze tutte sopra il metro e settanta vengono consegnate, possibilmente vergini, a un sultano che si fa beffe delle istituzioni, che offende la religione – _a proposito, dov’erano quelli che si sono stracciati le vesti per i crocefissi nelle aule, quando Gheddafi diceva che l’islam diverrà la prima religione d’Europa o quando convertiva le nostre fanciulle quasi fosse un rito del mago Otelma?_ – e che chiede cinque miliardi di euro l’anno per allestire sul suolo libico i campi di concentramento che qui da noi non si possono fare.
  E poi, non ho capito: le ragazze che ogni anno si azzuffano per vincere *Miss Italia *non lo fanno forse per diventare attrici, soubrette, presentatrici? E quelle che sculettano tutta l’estate, mortificandosi davanti a un deprimente *Teo Mammuccari* per diventare veline di Striscia? E i colloqui di gruppo nelle assunzioni aziendali? Non è forse la capacità di gestire i rapporti interpersonali – _l’equivalente della simpatia e della spigliatezza in un pub_ - uno dei criteri fondamentali per qualsiasi ufficio del personale? E il *Grande Fratello*? Non imbastisce ogni anno concorsi per gente con lo stesso quoziente di densità cerebrale di una matrioska, offrendo a quello con il *peggior QI* un contratto di lavoro milionario e la gestione successiva di tutte le serate nei locali? Invece un concorso goliardico per far scegliere agli avventori di un pub la cameriera più simpatica e brava - _e chi non ha mai scambiato due piacevoli battute con una cameriera simpatica in birreria scagli la prima pietra _-, rigorosamente coperta fino al collo, sarebbe uno scandalo?
  Caro Zarpellon, se al concorso di stasera si presentano Carla Pellagatta e Fabiola Carletto mettigli un grembiule addosso e un vassoio in mano. E vediamo chi le vota. Poi offri loro magari una birra, perché una cosa è sicura: oggi il tuo pub sarà strapieno.


http://www.byoblu.com/post/2010/09/04/Corpi-di-cameriere-mercificate-al-TNT-Pub-di-Tezze.aspx



 si va sempre peggio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

L'articolo mi pare ambiguo.
Io vedo una proposta indecente e definirla goliardica e usare come prova che "tutti abbiamo fatto battute con una cameriera" una chiamata a correo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

*Ehm...*

Conosco i proprietari...ehm...

Beh anche nella carriera militare ci sono dei discriminanti no?
Anche per entrare in conservatorio no?
Confesso che anch'io ho sempre cercato voltapagine di un certo tipo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Conosco i proprietari...ehm...
> 
> Beh anche nella carriera militare ci sono dei discriminanti no?
> Anche per entrare in conservatorio no?
> Confesso che anch'io ho sempre cercato voltapagine di un certo tipo...


 E se avessero fatto un concorso di bellezza per musicisti?
Tu come saresti stato messo?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E se avessero fatto un concorso di bellezza per musicisti?
> Tu come saresti stato messo?


Sarei stato scartato, no?
Fa parte della vita.
Come si dice da noi chi non ga testa ga gambe.
Persa, per esempio, la mia ex amante mi diceva sempre, no problem, quando sono a corto di soldi, vado sui cubi. 
Poi ha investito su altro, accettando il fatto, di non aver più nè l'età nè le sembianze per fare la cubista. 
Ma tra i 20 e i 30, ha fatto una montagna di soldi, facendo la cubista. 
Ho na dote avuta dalla natura: la sfrutto.

Poi, ehm, se solo sapessi quante studentesse di medicina sono venute dall'Ungheria per fare il lap dance.
In quindici giorni prendevano il denaro necessario per pagarsi un anno di studi. 

Ragazze, difficile trovare bei volti tra le ungheresi, ma non so come dirvi, le ungheresi non hanno cellulite. Donne bellissime accompagnate da uomini brutti e con la panza. 

Poi Persa, che me frega?
Io so di essere bellissimo per certe donne.
Questo mi basta eh?


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

*Alt!*

Pinceton, questa volta non ci siamo :ira: .

Sul mio pianeta questa e' pura "Discriminazione", punto.

Discriminazione:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discriminazione


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, questa volta non ci siamo :ira: .
> 
> Sul mio pianeta questa e' pura "Discriminazione", punto.
> 
> ...


Ehm, sono i frutti, dell'ignoranza becera da paesino veneto no?
Leggi quel libro: "Schei".
Guarda che da noi, veramente tanti sono convinti che girando con una certa auto si tromba eh?
Cultura dell'avere per ostentare, trasformata in cultura del sembrare al posto dell'essere.
Sono figa? Si, allora ho diritto a trovarmi il moroso ricco che mi mantiene.

Non mi credete?
Fatevi una vacanza nei nostri paesini no?

Eh sai, conte, uscirei con te, ma ehm, tu sei troppo impegnativo eh, te si studià.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/stories/Home/180427_miss_pub_a_tezze_concorso_annullato/


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm, sono i frutti, dell'ignoranza becera da paesino veneto no?
> Leggi quel libro: "Schei".
> Guarda che da noi, veramente tanti sono convinti che girando con una certa auto si tromba eh?
> Cultura dell'avere per ostentare, trasformata in cultura del sembrare al posto dell'essere.
> ...


 Mi sembri razzista nei confronti dei tuoi corregionali.
Ci sono persone molto migliori di così.


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm, sono i frutti, dell'ignoranza becera da paesino veneto no?
> Leggi quel libro: "Schei".
> Guarda che da noi, veramente tanti sono convinti che girando con una certa auto si tromba eh?
> Cultura dell'avere per ostentare, trasformata in cultura del sembrare al posto dell'essere.
> ...



Allora e' una brutta e pericolosa realta' dalle tue parti ... senza esagerare di questo passo figlieranno solo i/le belli/e molto simile alla realta sognata da Hitler.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sarei stato scartato, no?
> Fa parte della vita.
> Come si dice da noi chi non ga testa ga gambe.
> Persa, per esempio, la mia ex amante mi diceva sempre, no problem, quando sono a corto di soldi, vado sui cubi.
> ...


 L'estensione del discorso a chi ti vuole o no è del tutto fuori luogo, così come gli esempi di donne che usano la bellezza. Del resto la usano anche tante attrici e attori, la bellezza è un valore.
C'entra ancora meno la presenza di cellulite o no.

Quello che è il nodo del discorso tu fingi di non coglierlo.
Tu non avresti avuto un posto di lavoro in base a caratteristiche che nulla hanno a che fare con la competenza professionale.
E' chiaro che un cameriere o una cameriara, così come un commesso o una commessa vengano scelti anche in base a una presenza non sgradevole, ma non in base a un concorso di bellezza.

Se davvero non capisci questa cosa... :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembri razzista nei confronti dei tuoi corregionali.
> Ci sono persone molto migliori di così.


E tu studia la grammatica.
E smettila di offendermi.
Non sono razzista.


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/stories/Home/180427_miss_pub_a_tezze_concorso_annullato/



... ne sono contenta ch'e' stata annullata questa bestialita' ... pur conservando tanti dubbi sulla bestia che ha generato questa orribile idea. :blank:


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Mi sembri razzista* nei confronti dei tuoi corregionali.
> Ci sono persone molto migliori di così.


 
Ma Persa, ma proprio non riesci a non trovare razzismo o iniquità in ogni parola che leggi? Ci manca solo che parli di discriminazioni ed iniquintà leggendo l'etichetta di una bottiglia di acqua minerale!
Cristo, ma è paranoia questa!
Basta, dai, con tutte queste dita puntate, su, non sei (credo) candidata ad elezioni politiche, né credo che tu stia tentando di far proseliti di qualche dubbia religione. Mucala con sta continua caccia alle streghe, corri il rischio di sembrare razzista pure tu!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma Persa, ma proprio non riesci a non trovare razzismo o iniquità in ogni parola che leggi? Ci manca solo che parli di discriminazioni ed iniquintà leggendo l'etichetta di una bottiglia di acqua minerale!
> Cristo, ma è paranoia questa!
> Basta, dai, con tutte queste dita puntate, su, non sei (credo) candidata ad elezioni politiche, né credo che tu stia tentando di far proseliti di qualche dubbia religione. Mucala con sta continua caccia alle streghe, corri il rischio di sembrare razzista pure tu!


E' lui che ha detto che in veneto sono così.
Spero vivamente che non sia vero.
Se così non è, attribuire a tutti quella mentalità è razzismo.
Lo è se si fa per un gruppo emarginato così come lo si fa per un gruppo che emagina.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (5 Settembre 2010)

argomento A.
risposta:"sisi, va bene l'argomento a, ma alla fine quello che conta è b"
risposta:ma che c'entra l'argomento b, che oltretutto non va bene non in questa discussione ma in generale?"
risposta:"b va bene, anche se a me c ingolosisce anocra di più"
purtroppo ci si uniforma al mondo reale (che normalmente schifo). più si spande m...a e più si pensa di essere vincenti. e la cosa più triste è che ci sono persone che ci cascano, che seguono e perseguono lo spandimento.


PS: e un autistico sarebbe meglio comprensibile, anche se non è il termine esatto in quanto personalmente capisco benissimo che non si vuole andare a parare da nessuna parte. se non nel ricreare un loop dove la rappresentazione di sè stessi vincente e "figa" è il centro di tutto questo meccanismo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

E anche sto 3d è andato, mi dispiace, Marì.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' lui che ha detto che in veneto sono così.
> Spero vivamente che non sia vero.
> Se così non è, attribuire a tutti quella mentalità è razzismo.
> Lo è se si fa per un gruppo emarginato così come lo si fa per un gruppo che emagina.


Non so se in Veneto son tutti così, però il mio più caro amico vive lì. Si è trasferito per lavoro (è ingegnere) e anche per cambiare ambiente (viveva, come vivo io, in una cittadina di provincia). Da noi era famoso per essere uno sfigato, lo si prendeva bonariamente in giro per il suo scarsissimo successo con le donne. 
Ora ha fatto fortuna, vive in un bellissimo palazzo nel centro di Verona e gira in Porsche e Maserati. Sono andato a trovarlo: è diventato fisicamente una caricatura, somiglia a Benny Hill, ma con più panza e parrucchino. Ma è sempre con belle donne, ne ha da buttare. Mi ha confidato di tutto....
Forse sarà una coincidenza, magari è così dappertutto. 
Con le dovute eccezioni che, forse, confermano la regola.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E anche sto 3d è andato, mi dispiace, Marì.


*Poi Persa, che me frega?*
*Io so di essere bellissimo per certe donne.*
*Questo mi basta eh?*

prova a non metterci queste stupidate la prossima volta che non c'entrano nulla con l'argomento in questione e vedi che nessun thread va fuori tema. sei il principale artefice degli ot. ogni post è infarcito di cose tue personali che non sono pertinenti e non ndovrebbero interessare a nessuno. fai del teatro così ti trovi una paltea che ti segue perchè il pubblico decide di pagarselo il biglietto per lo spettacolo, non si deve sciroppare il tuo senza nemmeno aver scelto di vederselo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' lui che ha detto che in veneto sono così.
> Spero vivamente che non sia vero.
> Se così non è, attribuire a tutti quella mentalità è razzismo.
> Lo è se si fa per un gruppo emarginato così come lo si fa per un gruppo che emagina.


 
Ok, ok, ho capito:
Se io dico che non mi piace il calcio, sono un razzista che emargina gli appassionati di calcio, se tizio dice che ama da morire la pesca è sicuramente uno che, acciecato dalla sua passione disprezza tutti gli altri.....
Ok,ok,ok

Mamma, ragazzi che brutto modo di vivere!


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> *Poi Persa, che me frega?*
> *Io so di essere bellissimo per certe donne.*
> *Questo mi basta eh?*
> 
> prova a non metterci queste stupidate la prossima volta che non c'entrano nulla con l'argomento in questione e vedi che nessun thread va fuori tema. sei il principale artefice degli ot. ogni post è infarcito di cose tue personali che non sono pertinenti e non ndovrebbero interessare a nessuno. fai del teatro così ti trovi una paltea che ti segue perchè il pubblico decide di pagarselo il biglietto per lo spettacolo, *non si deve sciroppare il tuo senza nemmeno aver scelto di vederselo.*


 
Cicciobello, ripeto, il Conte sarà quel che sarà, può piacere o meno, ma tu non sei obbligato a leggerlo. Se non ti piace l'ambiente ce ne sono tanti altri. Marì è la titolare di questo 3d, e non mi sembra si sia lamentata della presenza e delle uscite del Conte.
La porta per uscire è la stessa usata per entrare.


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Non so se in Veneto son tutti così, però il mio più caro amico vive lì. Si è trasferito per lavoro (è ingegnere) e anche per cambiare ambiente (viveva, come vivo io, in una cittadina di provincia). Da noi era famoso per essere uno sfigato, lo si prendeva bonariamente in giro per il suo scarsissimo successo con le donne.
> Ora ha fatto fortuna, vive in un bellissimo palazzo nel centro di Verona e gira in Porsche e Maserati. Sono andato a trovarlo: è diventato fisicamente una caricatura, somiglia a Benny Hill, ma con più panza e parrucchino. Ma è sempre con belle donne, ne ha da buttare. Mi ha confidato di tutto....
> Forse sarà una coincidenza, magari è così dappertutto.
> Con le dovute eccezioni che, forse, confermano la regola.


 Casi come questi stanno un po' ovunque.
Ci sono molte persone (donne e uomini) che quando vedono una maserati...vedono bellissimo anche chi la guida. 

Io personalmente, quando vedo un "cesso" giudare una bella auto faccio due cose:
- Apprezzo l'auto.
- Mi rammarrico nel vederla "in mano" al "cesso.

Questo, ovviamente, in via del tutto superficiale.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Casi come questi stanno un po' ovunque.
> Ci sono molte persone (donne e uomini) che quando vedono una maserati...vedono bellissimo anche chi la guida.
> 
> Io personalmente, quando vedo un "cesso" giudare una bella auto faccio due cose:
> ...


Si, è una cosa che non è esclusiva di zone geografiche, ma senza dubbio vi sono ambienti dove ha più presa che in altri.
E non è che la tizia veda bellissimo il cinghiale ricco: non lo vede proprio, vede solo i suoi (spesso solo presunti) soldi. Ora si depreca tanto quello che tenta di accalappiare con la maserati, ok, ma quella che abbocca come la si deve considerare? :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, è una cosa che non è esclusiva di zone geografiche, ma senza dubbio vi sono ambienti dove ha più presa che in altri.
> E non è che la tizia veda bellissimo il cinghiale ricco: non lo vede proprio, vede solo i suoi (spesso solo presunti) soldi. Ora si depreca tanto quello che tenta di accalappiare con la maserati, ok, ma quella che abbocca come la si deve considerare? :unhappy:


Come ambienti intendi ceti sociali? Allora si, ma credo sia anche una questione di educazione e autostima, per no.

Ma sei sicuro che sia quella che abbocca la vittima? 
Io credo che in queste situazioni non ci siano vittime.
Nel caso riportato da ettore: lo sfigato crede di avere fascino, perchè ora ricco ha molte donne...senza rendersi conto di essere rimasto lo sfigato di prima (in generale dico).
Le donne che ci vanno...sono tutte attratte da lui?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (5 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Poi Persa, che me frega?*
> ...


potresti fare tre cose. imparare che in un forum il titolare del thread non è lui/lei che decide cosa o chi deve e non deve scrivere nello stesso. prendere tu la porta e uscire. and the last but not least imparare a quotare.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (5 Settembre 2010)

PS: e cicciobello lo dici a tua sorella perchè tutta questa confidenza non te l'ho mai accordata. Grazie


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come ambienti intendi ceti sociali? Allora si, ma credo sia anche una questione di educazione e autostima, per no.
> 
> Ma sei sicuro che sia quella che abbocca la vittima?
> Io credo che in queste situazioni non ci siano vittime.
> ...


 
In molti casi a questi livelli tanti si accontentano del risultato più evidente: si trombano belle figliole. Se poi, sotto sotto, si fanno anche qualche problema esistenziale, beh, questo va a loro merito. Magari col tempo imparano ad essere piuttosto che apparire. (sono un ottimista )


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *In molti casi a questi livelli tanti si accontentano del risultato più evidente: si trombano belle figliole.* Se poi, sotto sotto, si fanno anche qualche problema esistenziale, beh, questo va a loro merito. Magari col tempo imparano ad essere piuttosto che apparire. (sono un ottimista )


 Secondo me troppo ottimista.
Comunque quoto il grassetto.


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *In molti casi a questi livelli tanti si accontentano del risultato più evidente: si trombano belle figliole.* Se poi, sotto sotto, si fanno anche qualche problema esistenziale, beh, questo va a loro merito. Magari col tempo imparano ad essere piuttosto che apparire. (sono un ottimista )


E secondo te/voi chi la vince? ... il trombatore o la trombata? :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E anche sto 3d è andato, mi dispiace, Marì.




EHHHHHHHHHHH!!! ... attendo fiduciosa!


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E secondo te/voi chi la vince? ... il trombatore o la trombata? :carneval:


Il trombatore soddisfa l'istinto più elementare e compresibile, la trombata altrettanto. Peccato che ci siano cose un pochino più "elevate" che normalmente un essere umano può fare (senza escludere il resto, s'intende).
Si tratta solo di decidere se essere "umani" o abbassare la testa e brucare l'erbetta.


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il trombatore soddisfa l'istinto più elementare e compresibile, la trombata altrettanto. Peccato che ci siano cose un pochino più "elevate" che normalmente un essere umano può fare (senza escludere il resto, s'intende).
> Si tratta solo di decidere se essere "umani" o abbassare la testa e *brucare l'erbetta.*




:up:​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, ok, ho capito:
> Se io dico che non mi piace il calcio, sono un razzista che emargina gli appassionati di calcio, se tizio dice che ama da morire la pesca è sicuramente uno che, acciecato dalla sua passione disprezza tutti gli altri.....
> Ok,ok,ok
> 
> Mamma, ragazzi che brutto modo di vivere!


 No se dici che tutti coloro che amano il calcio (o la pesca ecc) sono, che so, stupidi o violenti o sottosviluppati lo sei.
Non mi pare difficile da capire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E secondo te/voi chi la vince? ... il trombatore o la trombata? :carneval:


Perdono tutti e due, ma non lo sanno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

*Marì*


Secondo me è opportuno distinguere tra l'intento di selezionare un dipendente adatto al proprio esercizio e la modalità impiegata per farlo.

I proprietari/ titolari della birreria avevano bisogno di una cameriera e hanno pensato a un modalità di scelta che unisse l'utile al dilettevole, cioè che procurasse loro più clienti possibile. E' una cosa del tutto legittima nell'ottica del commercio.

Io ho fatto la cameriera per pagarmi gli studi, in pizzeria e in birreria.
Non sono mai stata la più bella, ma la più efficiente sì. In birreria ero capo-banco.
L'unica obiezione che posso avanzare a un simile sistema è che la scelta venga alla fine lasciata ai clienti, che sanno valutare fino ad un certo punto le capacità organizzativo-tecniche.
Mi spiego: se una cameriera è competente pur non essendo una gran bellezza il cliente la accetta di buon grado perchè soddisfa le sue ( del cliente)*reali* priorità (velocità nel servizio, gentilezza, efficacia....)
Se si trova davanti una cameriera bellissima, ma meno competente, tende a "perdonarla" . In questo modo, nel caso specifico di Tezze, potrebbe essere stata votata la cameriera più bella, ma non la più brava.Questo in linea generale, naturalmente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perdono tutti e due, ma non lo sanno.


Magari vincono tutti e due, nel loro sistema di riferimento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magari vincono tutti e due, nel loro sistema di riferimento.


 Nel loro sistema ...ben per questo non sanno di perdere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me è opportuno distinguere tra l'intento di selezionare un dipendente adatto al proprio esercizio e la modalità impiegata per farlo.
> 
> I proprietari/ titolari della birreria avevano bisogno di una cameriera e hanno pensato a un modalità di scelta che unisse l'utile al dilettevole, cioè che procurasse loro più clienti possibile. E' una cosa del tutto legittima nell'ottica del commercio.
> 
> ...


 Giusto quello che scrivi.
Ma tu fai un discorso di vantaggi per il datore di lavoro o per il cliente senza considerare la modalità umiliante per chi deve essere selezionato.
Basta vedere una puntata di Meteore e i provini per vedere che si tratta di una cosa umiliante, anche se chi vi si sottopone è pienamente libera e consapevole di sottoporsi a quel tipo di giudizio.


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me è opportuno distinguere tra l'intento di selezionare un dipendente adatto al proprio esercizio e la modalità impiegata per farlo.
> 
> I proprietari/ titolari della birreria avevano bisogno di una cameriera e hanno pensato a un modalità di scelta che unisse l'utile al dilettevole, cioè che procurasse loro più clienti possibile. E' una cosa del tutto legittima nell'ottica del commercio.
> 
> ...


... e questi dovrebbero essere i requisiti richiesti del proprieterio del locale, i clienti si posso attirare con altri "accorgimenti" strategie  .

Il mio timore e' se questa "politica del lavoro" prendesse piede, questo e' quello che mi preoccupa ... poi si sa che la bellezza di una donna e' sempre stata un'arma in piu', aiuta, oltre le qualita' richieste dal datore di lavoro.


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magari vincono tutti e due, nel loro sistema di riferimento.


... se non c'e' "richiesta", non c'e' manco "offerta"  .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2010)

Sulla scia di concorsi di qualunque schifezza possa passare per la mente umana, questo articolo è il "meno peggio".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... se non c'e' "richiesta", non c'e' manco "offerta"  .


 ...e  se non ci fosse offerta diminuirebbe anche la richiesta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...e se non ci fosse offerta diminuirebbe anche la richiesta


 In economia è la richiesta a determinare l'offerta, ma poi vi è la pubblicità che orienta la richiesta.
Ma nel caso ...chi è offerta e chi è il richiedente? 
Ci stiamo impelagando?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In economia è la richiesta a determinare l'offerta, ma poi vi è la pubblicità che orienta la richiesta.
> Ma nel caso ...chi è offerta e chi è il richiedente?
> Ci stiamo impelagando?
> :mrgreen:


In questo caso c'è l'offerta di un posto di lavoro, ma forse è più corretto definirla richiesta di una cameriera?


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In questo caso c'è l'offerta di un posto di lavoro, ma forse è più corretto definirla *richiesta di una cameriera?*


*... io veramente vorrei qui in Sicilia un buon e bravo pizzaiolo per la pizza*  :mrgreen: :up: .


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

*eppure...ehm...*

Mi è venuto in mente un posto dove andavo dieci anni fa con la mia banda di amici, ed era a Montemerlo di Bondeno. Ivi, le cameriere erano particolari e vestite in un certo modo. Ergo?

Sono persuaso che al di là di tutto, si verificherebbe ciò che ha scritto Bruja sul 3d per le donne. Cioè una fila di donnine che vogliono partecipare alla selezione, incuranti di altri aspetti, come dire: sono figa ho il mondo ai miei piedi. Ringrazio Ettore per la sua testimonianza, e mi ha fatto venire in mente una storia in cui un mio amico industriale dice ad una donna in un bar: " Lui, è così trasandato per sfida, ma guadagna milioni e milioni con i suoi dischi incisi in Russia per la Deutsche Gramophon". QUesto è quanto lui mi riferì quando gli chiesi come mai sta donna mi ricoprisse di attenzioni. 
Poi Ettore, con il denaro, le donne te le comperi eh?
Ok, ok, ok, non avrai amore, ma sesso a nastro...
Da che mondo e mondo è così eh?
Ok l'amore è n'altra cosa, ok, ma non siamo qua tutti ipocriti.
COn il portafoglio gonfio, le donnine girano eh?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

*Annunci di lavoro*

Leggeteli no?
Una si deve incazzare e sentirsi vittima di razzismo perchè non ha i requisiti?
Bella presenza, età fra tot e tot, laurea in, lingue parlate, esperienza in. Ecc..ecc...
Ok, ok, va ben, dato che esisto ho diritto al posto di lavoro.
Ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
Gli anno 70 son finiti da 40 anni eh?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente un posto dove andavo dieci anni fa con la mia banda di amici, ed era a Montemerlo di Bondeno. Ivi, le cameriere erano particolari e vestite in un certo modo. Ergo?
> 
> Sono persuaso che al di là di tutto, si verificherebbe ciò che ha scritto Bruja sul 3d per le donne. Cioè una fila di donnine che vogliono partecipare alla selezione, incuranti di altri aspetti, come dire: sono figa ho il mondo ai miei piedi. Ringrazio Ettore per la sua testimonianza, e mi ha fatto venire in mente una storia in cui un mio amico industriale dice ad una donna in un bar: " Lui, è così trasandato per sfida, ma guadagna milioni e milioni con i suoi dischi incisi in Russia per la Deutsche Gramophon". QUesto è quanto lui mi riferì quando gli chiesi come mai sta donna mi ricoprisse di attenzioni.
> *Poi Ettore, con il denaro, le donne te le comperi eh?*
> ...


Non sono nato ieri, ma è una cosa che mi intristisce. Mi ha sempre intristito, sin da quando ero ragazzino. 
E non mi solleva l'animo sapere che è sempre stato così.
Una volta l'uomo uccideva il vicino per rubargli il cibo, ma non è più così.
Mi piace sperare che anche la lotta per il sesso possa cambiare. 
Io non collaborerò mai a questa mentalità.


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Leggeteli no?
> Una si deve incazzare e sentirsi vittima di razzismo perchè non ha i requisiti?
> *Bella presenza*, età fra tot e tot, laurea in, lingue parlate, esperienza in. Ecc..ecc...
> Ok, ok, va ben, dato che esisto ho diritto al posto di lavoro.
> ...


Si, io credo che questo sia discriminante..almeno secondo l'uso generale del termine.
Con bella presenza di solito cercano donne taglia 42, ecc...
Io invece non riesco a capire, se una donna taglia 46, o taglia 48 o 59, si veste con un pantalone classico o una gonna sotto il ginocchio, una camicia più avvitata, con i capelli raccolti, e poco trucco: non è una bella presenza ugualmente?
Dove sta scritto che per fare la segretaria, hostess, ecc ci voglia un fisico asciutto e un corpo omologato velina??




contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi Ettore, con il denaro, le donne te le comperi eh?
> Ok, ok, ok, non avrai amore, ma sesso a nastro...
> Da che mondo e mondo è così eh?
> Ok l'amore è n'altra cosa, ok, ma non siamo qua tutti ipocriti.
> COn il portafoglio gonfio, le donnine girano eh?


 Veramente, se la metti su questo piano...ti compri anche gli uomin ieh..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, io credo che questo sia discriminante..almeno secondo l'uso generale del termine.
> Con bella presenza di solito cercano donne taglia 42, ecc...
> Io invece non riesco a capire, se una donna taglia 46, o taglia 48 o 59, si veste con un pantalone classico o una gonna sotto il ginocchio, una camicia più avvitata, con i capelli raccolti, e poco trucco: non è una bella presenza ugualmente?
> Dove sta scritto che per fare la segretaria, hostess, ecc ci voglia un fisico asciutto e un corpo omologato velina??
> ...


 Ma chi l'ha detto?
Ma le avete guardate le commesse?
In alcuni negozi pare che le abbiano appositamente scelte sovrappeso.
Un conto è essere non sgradevoli, un altro corrisondere a canoni rigidi, anche considerando semplicemente la funzione da svolgere.
In una catena di intimo vengono assunte prevalentemente commesse che mettano a loro agio la clientela.


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto?
> Ma le avete guardate le commesse?
> In alcuni negozi pare che le abbiano appositamente scelte sovrappeso.
> Un conto è essere non sgradevoli, un altro corrisondere a canoni rigidi, anche considerando semplicemente la funzione da svolgere.
> In una catena di intimo vengono assunte prevalentemente commesse che mettano a loro agio la clientela.


No persa, non è sempre così. 
A me, hanno sempre fatto intendere, con bella presenza, quello che ho scritto prima.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgK3ffkitME&feature=related


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgK3ffkitME&feature=related


 Ma che c'entra il filn show girl???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No persa, non è sempre così.
> A me, hanno sempre fatto intendere, con bella presenza, quello che ho scritto prima.


Beh, ultimamente il requisito più richiesto per fare la commessa è avere meno di 29 anni, così possono assumerti col contratto di formazione.
Secondo la mia esperienza di ricercatrice di impiego svolta nell'ultimo anno.
Poi, vedendo certe commesse, mi dà l'impressione che anche un quoziente intellettivo minore di 50 sia gradito.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No persa, non è sempre così.
> A me, hanno sempre fatto intendere, con bella presenza, quello che ho scritto prima.


Anche secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, ultimamente il requisito più richiesto per fare la commessa è avere meno di 29 anni, così possono assumerti col contratto di formazione.
> Secondo la mia esperienza di ricercatrice di impiego svolta nell'ultimo anno.
> Poi, vedendo certe commesse, mi dà l'impressione che anche un quoziente intellettivo minore di 50 sia gradito.


Altro requisito: la scarsa educazione (ovviamente non voglio generalizzare)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No persa, non è sempre così.
> A me, hanno sempre fatto intendere, con bella presenza, quello che ho scritto prima.


 Io parlavo di una catena di intimo reale e osservando le commesse.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il filn show girl???


 Assolutamente nulla, ovviamente.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io parlavo di una catena di intimo reale e osservando le commesse.


Dimmi dove vai per favore. Dove vanno io ci sono due ragazze che potrebbero tranquillamente non usarlo l'intimo (mi riferisco al reggiseno) tanto sembrano due topmodel....Mi viene l'orticaria ogni volta che entro


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Non sono nato ieri, ma è una cosa che mi intristisce. Mi ha sempre intristito, sin da quando ero ragazzino.
> E non mi solleva l'animo sapere che è sempre stato così.
> Una volta l'uomo uccideva il vicino per rubargli il cibo, ma non è più così.
> Mi piace sperare che anche la lotta per il sesso possa cambiare.
> Io non collaborerò mai a questa mentalità.


Voglio sperare, ma questa mentalità esiste no?
Poi essa è particolarmente radicata nei paesini veneti ( aspetto le smentite, da abitanti di paesini veneti), dove si è passati da un'economia di estrema povertà rurale a ricchezze materiali.
Questa cultura ha prodotto Piero Maso eh?
E fu così che mi capitò da un'insospettabile signora con fornitissima collezione di scarpe e borsette di lusso, che mi si offrissero certe cose al posto del pagamento delle lezioni di pianoforte. ( mai mi sono imbarazzato tanto eh?).
Oppure sentirsi dire: " La mamma ha detto che tu devi insegnarmi le musiche che voglio io, perchè noi paghiamo".
Ma aspetto le smentite...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dimmi dove vai per favore. Dove vanno io ci sono due ragazze che potrebbero tranquillamente non usarlo l'intimo (mi riferisco al reggiseno) tanto sembrano due topmodel....Mi viene l'orticaria ogni volta che entro


Ah si? Mi ci porti? Adoro l'intimo eh?
Detesto i gioielli ma ho speso fortune in intimo spece della perla.
Una volta ho regalato una guepierre, ma na roba, ma na roba...che non sai...e lei ne fu entusiasta. :up::up::up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si? Mi ci porti? Adoro l'intimo eh?
> Detesto i gioielli ma ho speso fortune in intimo spece *della perla.*
> *Una volta ho regalato una guepierre*, ma na roba, ma na roba...che non sai...e lei ne fu entusiasta. :up::up::up:


 De La Perla? Ci credo che fu entusiasta ...quasi un trilogy :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, ultimamente il requisito più richiesto per fare la commessa è avere meno di 29 anni, così possono assumerti col contratto di formazione.
> Secondo la mia esperienza di ricercatrice di impiego svolta nell'ultimo anno.
> Poi, vedendo certe commesse, mi dà l'impressione che anche un quoziente intellettivo minore di 50 sia gradito.


Contratto di formazione?????    
Ma dove lo hai ricercato???
No perchè, la realtà di queste parti è molto diversa eh...
Qui puoi trovare commesse che lavorano da 10 a 20 anni...a nero, al limite con contratto part time, ma agli effetti lavori tutta la giornata!
Se vuoi ampliare la tua ricerca ti dico quanto prendevo io e altra amiche, circa 5 anni fa, e anche quanto prendono ora alcune di loro.



farfalla ha detto:


> Anche secondo me


Appunto...



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io parlavo di una catena di intimo reale e osservando le commesse.


 Guarda, io qui di commesse più, come dire, in carne, ne ho viste si e no 4 in vita mia. Tutte le altre _belle presenze_, aveva una cosa in comune: fisico stile velina. 
La gentilezza e la discrezione sono cosa rara...



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Assolutamente nulla, ovviamente.


 Ah meno male, credevo di essere l'unica 



farfalla ha detto:


> Dimmi dove vai per favore. Dove vanno io ci sono due ragazze che potrebbero tranquillamente non usarlo l'intimo (mi riferisco al reggiseno) tanto sembrano due topmodel....Mi viene l'orticaria ogni volta che entro


 Idem.:condom:


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2010)

Comunque ho visionato il sito de "la perla"...i modelli non mi sembrano un granchè. 
Sicuramente daranno una bellissima sensazione indossati, però...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si? Mi ci porti? Adoro l'intimo eh?
> Detesto i gioielli ma ho speso fortune in intimo spece della perla.
> Una volta ho regalato una guepierre, ma na roba, ma na roba...che non sai...*e lei ne fu entusiasta*. :up::up::up:


Va bene se fai il bravo ti ci porto...
Dimenticavo che per te è impossibile fare il bravo!!
Concordo con Persa, guarda che se regalavi un gioiello risparmiavi
L'intimo della Perla è il sogno di ogni donna...anche più di un trilogy


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque ho visionato il sito de "la perla"...i modelli non mi sembrano un granchè.
> Sicuramente daranno una bellissima sensazione indossati, però...


Non so cos'hai visto ma la Perla a livello di tessuti credo sia imbattibile.
Forse i modelli sono un po' classici,
Fa delle sottovesti e corpini in raso di seta che sono meravigliosi
Poi ovviamente i gusti sono gusti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so cos'hai visto ma la Perla a livello di tessuti credo sia imbattibile.
> Forse i modelli sono un po' classici,
> Fa delle sottovesti e corpini in raso di seta che sono meravigliosi
> Poi ovviamente i gusti sono gusti


Io avevo reggiseni e completi che ho buttato dopo ventanni per aver cambiato definitivamente taglia, ma erano ancora nuovi. Qualità decisamente superiore, almeno una volta.


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so cos'hai visto ma la Perla a livello di tessuti credo sia imbattibile.
> Forse i modelli sono un po' classici,
> Fa delle sottovesti e corpini in raso di seta che sono meravigliosi
> Poi ovviamente i gusti sono gusti


Ho visto questo http://www.laperla.com/it-it/
 Ah ecco, allora con i tessuti ci siamo.
Parlavo di modelli in realtà. Poca scelta nei completi intimi, alcune cose però bellissime...:up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho visto questo http://www.laperla.com/it-it/
> Ah ecco, allora con i tessuti ci siamo.
> Parlavo di modelli in realtà. Poca scelta nei completi intimi, alcune cose però bellissime...:up:


 :up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

Vi consiglio anche Cotton Club.

Coulotte da 70 euro al paio, ma bellissime e di qualità.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vi consiglio anche Cotton Club.
> 
> Coulotte da 70 euro al paio, ma bellissime e di qualità.


Grazie adesso butto un'occhio:up:


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

*Ahahah*

Certo, che dalle cameriere alle "coulotte"  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vi consiglio anche Cotton Club.
> 
> Coulotte da 70 euro al paio, ma bellissime e di qualità.


Brava Chiara...questo cotton club è proprio il mio genere! :carneval:
Fantastici i collant abbinate al completo! 
Io per questioni puramente monetario vado con la implicite.
Completini da 50 a 80 euro circa. Non male, almeno resistono molto. :up:


Mari' ha detto:


> Certo, che dalle cameriere alle "coulotte"  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E suvvia...mica è facile rimanere in tema. :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Brava Chiara...questo cotton club è proprio il mio genere! :carneval:
> Io per questioni puramente monetario vado con la implicite.
> Completini da 50 a 80 euro circa. Non male, almeno resistono molto. :up:
> 
> E suvvia...mica è facile rimanere in tema. :carneval:


Se noti bene ci sto ridendo su ... anzi io ho sviato parlando di una bella pizza napoletana  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se noti bene ci sto ridendo su ... anzi io ho sviato parlando di una *bella pizza napoletana*  :rotfl::rotfl:


 "E scusate se è poco"!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bene se fai il bravo ti ci porto...
> Dimenticavo che per te è impossibile fare il bravo!!
> Concordo con Persa, guarda che se regalavi un gioiello risparmiavi
> L'intimo della Perla è il sogno di ogni donna...anche più di un trilogy


Non generalizzare è il sogno di "certe" donne. No?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

*scusate...*

Cosa casso è il trilogy?
Cioè la mia bandiera è trinitaria...
Però...pensando alle cameriere...ehm...

http://www.shopmania.it/shopping~cerca-cameriera-sexy.html


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa casso è il trilogy?
> Cioè la mia bandiera è trinitaria...
> Però...pensando alle cameriere...ehm...
> 
> http://www.shopmania.it/shopping~cerca-cameriera-sexy.html


 Conte...ma lol...
il trilogy è un anello:





Così:





Così:
Questo della De Beers:





A me piacciono tutti e tre...fai un po' tu! :carneval:
Un regalo è un regalo! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte...ma lol...
> il trilogy è un anello:
> 
> 
> ...



Oggetti sinistri
Ricordano gli anelli delle catene.
Le mie amiche sanno che io non sopporto nessun anello al dito.
Adoro le mani nude senza smalto sulle unghie.


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oggetti sinistri
> Ricordano gli anelli delle catene.
> Le mie amiche sanno che io non sopporto nessun anello al dito.
> Adoro le mani nude senza smalto sulle unghie.


 beh tranquillo...vuol dire che le amiche lo potranno indossa quando non ci sei!!! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> beh tranquillo...vuol dire che le amiche lo potranno indossa quando non ci sei!!! :rotfl:


Certo, usano l'anello come l'aglio no?
Vade retro conte!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Settembre 2010)

Beh (scusate la polemica) almeno i completini intimi non sono costati più di otto milioni di morti per la guerra per il controllo delle miniere.......


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oggetti sinistri
> Ricordano gli anelli delle catene.
> Le mie amiche sanno che io non sopporto nessun anello al dito.
> *Adoro le mani nude senza smalto sulle unghie.*





sei il primo uomo che sento a cui non piacciono le lunghie rosse laccate


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> sei il primo uomo che sento a cui non piacciono le lunghie rosse laccate


Il secondo Farfalli', anche a mio marito non piace lo smalto  .


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il secondo Farfalli', anche a mio marito non piace lo smalto  .


Ho ancora molto da imparare:up:
Avrei giurato che non esiste uomo che non ami lo smalto soprattutto rosso


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bene se fai il bravo ti ci porto...
> Dimenticavo che per te è impossibile fare il bravo!!
> Concordo con Persa, guarda che se regalavi un gioiello risparmiavi
> * L'intimo della Perla è il sogno di ogni donna...anche più di un trilogy*


col piffero!! io preferisco il trilogy:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> col piffero!! io preferisco il trilogy:mrgreen:


Quoto.


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Le donne che amano i brillanti sono vuote? (così sono stara segnalata..)
Beh ...io lo dico subito ed in chiaro...non sono per due cuori ed una capanna..mi piacciano i regali, se sono costosi tanto meglio..., le belle vacanze, le belle auto, ma non vado in fissa...
A venti anni i fiori di campo vanno bene...a quaranta preferisco le rose o le orchidee...questione di gusti...ma almeno sono sincera.
Non scelgo un uomo in base ha quello che ha, ma uno che è tirchio proprio non mi garba. 
Amo i regali, e li faccio...spendo molto più di quanto possa permettermi, per me, e per le persone (poche) che amo....
Tanto non mi porterò nulla nella tomba, e la vita è breve.


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Le donne che amano i brillanti sono vuote? (così sono stara segnalata..)
> Beh ...io lo dico subito ed in chiaro...non sono per due cuori ed una capanna..mi piacciano i regali, se sono costosi tanto meglio..., le belle vacanze, le belle auto, ma non vado in fissa...
> A venti anni i fiori di campo vanno bene...a quaranta preferisco le rose o le orchidee...questione di gusti...ma almeno sono sincera.
> Non scelgo un uomo in base ha quello che ha, ma uno che è tirchio proprio non mi garba.
> ...


quoto anche se i gioielli non sono tra i miei regali preferiti.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Le donne che amano i brillanti sono vuote? (così sono stara segnalata..)
> Beh ...io lo dico subito ed in chiaro...non sono per due cuori ed una capanna..mi piacciano i regali, se sono costosi tanto meglio..., le belle vacanze, le belle auto, ma non vado in fissa...
> A venti anni i fiori di campo vanno bene...a quaranta preferisco le rose o le orchidee...questione di gusti...ma almeno sono sincera.
> Non scelgo un uomo in base ha quello che ha, ma uno che è tirchio proprio non mi garba.
> ...


Allora quasi tutte le donne sono vuote....
A chi non piace un brillante? Poi una può anche dire preferisco un altro regalo ma se ti arriva un brillante mica ci sputi sopra o no?
Dopodichè anche se non ricevo regali (come è successo nella mia relazione) non me ne faccio un cruccio, va benissimo anche così


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora quasi tutte le donne sono vuote....
> A chi non piace un brillante? Poi una può anche dire preferisco un altro regalo ma se ti arriva un brillante mica ci sputi sopra o no?
> Dopodichè anche se non ricevo regali (come è successo nella mia relazione) non me ne faccio un cruccio, va benissimo anche così


a me commuove sia il trilogy sia il mazzo di fiori.
mi piace da morire ricevere fiori.
però quando mi è arrivato il trilogy non è che mi sia dispiaciuto ...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me commuove sia il trilogy sia il mazzo di fiori.
> mi piace da morire ricevere fiori.
> però quando mi è arrivato il trilogy non è che mi sia dispiaciuto ...:mrgreen:


Il mazzo di fiori commuove anche me..anche la singola rosa rossa mi fà venire le lacrime agli occhi


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Poi non è tanto il punto di quel che ti viene regalato...dipende dalle possibilità di ognuno...se tieni ad una persona, sei generoso con lei...a prescindere da quel che hai..insomma, io sono un tipo che se ha cento, per fare un regalo, si spende anche tutti i cento.
E non sono solo le donne a desiderare i regali, sono anche gli uomini..ripeto, i tirchi mi fanno orrore. In genere lo sono anche nei sentimenti.


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mazzo di fiori commuove anche me..anche la singola rosa rossa mi fà venire le lacrime agli occhi


e bhè ma allora sei una caragnona!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mazzo di fiori commuove anche me..anche la singola rosa rossa mi fà venire le lacrime agli occhi


diciamo che ogni scusa è buona per farsi una caragnatina :mrgreen::mrgreen:
ti capisco sai??


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mazzo di fiori commuove anche me..anche la singola rosa rossa mi fà venire le lacrime agli occhi


Certo...pure a me, se è solo una..:carneval:

Veramente non piango davanti ai regali...davanti ai gesti sì.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e bhè ma allora sei una caragnona!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Assolutamente si piango per nulla. i miei figli mi prendono sempre in giro:carneval:


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me commuove sia il trilogy sia il mazzo di fiori.
> mi piace da morire ricevere fiori.
> però quando mi è arrivato il trilogy non è che mi sia dispiaciuto ...:mrgreen:


 
Certo..non è che si può pretendere il trilogy ad ogni piè sospinto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo...p*ure a me, se è solo una*..:carneval:
> 
> Veramente non piango davanti ai regali...davanti ai gesti sì.


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo...pure a me, se è solo una..:carneval:
> 
> .


che racchia :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> col piffero!! io preferisco il trilogy:mrgreen:


 Quoto la racchia.



Iris ha detto:


> Le donne che amano i brillanti sono vuote? (così sono stara segnalata..)
> Beh ...io lo dico subito ed in chiaro...non sono per due cuori ed una capanna..mi piacciano i regali, se sono costosi tanto meglio..., le belle vacanze, le belle auto, ma non vado in fissa...
> A venti anni i fiori di campo vanno bene...a quaranta preferisco le rose o le orchidee...questione di gusti...ma almeno sono sincera.
> Non scelgo un uomo in base ha quello che ha, ma uno che è tirchio proprio non mi garba.
> ...


Quoto tutto!!!



Abigail ha detto:


> quoto anche se i gioielli non sono tra i miei regali preferiti.


 Famo una cosa, se non ti piace il gioiello che ti regalano, puoi sempre darlo a me.:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto la racchia.
> 
> 
> Quoto tutto!!!
> ...


e che è? , c'ho scritto giocondo??:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e che è? , c'ho scritto giocondo??:singleeye:


 Eh beh...ci ho provato!:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh beh...ci ho provato!:carneval:


al massimo quello di fidanzamento che non mi è mai piaciuto:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> al massimo quello di fidanzamento che non mi è mai piaciuto:unhappy::unhappy:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
No vabè, visto che non ti piace, preferisco lasciartelo! :carneval:


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> al massimo quello di fidanzamento che non mi è mai piaciuto:unhappy::unhappy:


 
E come era?


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e che è? , c'ho scritto giocondo??:singleeye:


 
Sei una donna vuota...tiè:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E come era?


d'oro con maglia cartier e acqua marina.
Non era male ai tempi, oggi non sopporto l'oro giallo :unhappy: 
solo bianco.
Adoro l'acciaio


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei una donna vuota...tiè:carneval:


vuota ma non scema:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Beh (scusate la polemica) almeno i completini intimi non sono costati più di otto milioni di morti per la guerra per il controllo delle miniere.......


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> d'oro con maglia cartier e acqua marina.
> Non era male ai tempi, oggi non sopporto l'oro giallo :unhappy:
> solo bianco.
> Adoro l'acciaio


 
Lo sai che pure io preferisco l'oro bianco...
che era un'acquamarina ci avrei scommesso...
portano male le acquemarine......
Ti auguro un solitario su oro bianco...e chic e non impegna...


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo sai che pure io preferisco l'oro bianco...
> che era un'acquamarina ci avrei scommesso...
> * portano male le acquemarine...*...
> Ti auguro un solitario su oro bianco...e chic e non impegna...




giro l'augurio e attendo:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> d'oro con maglia cartier e acqua marina.
> Non era male ai tempi, oggi non sopporto l'oro giallo :unhappy:
> solo bianco.
> Adoro l'acciaio


 L'acquamarinaaaaaaa ^O^

A me piace tutto: oro giallo, bianco, rosso, rosa, argento, acciaio, bronzo, acquamarina, rubini, smeradi, diamanti, zaffiri, ametiste, topazi...non butto via nulla. :carneval:


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'acquamarinaaaaaaa ^O^
> 
> A me piace tutto: oro giallo, bianco, rosso, rosa, argento, acciaio, bronzo, acquamarina, rubini, smeradi, diamanti, zaffiri, ametiste, topazi...non butto via nulla. :carneval:


Sei una donna vuotissimaaaaaaa!!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

A me non piacciono gli anelli.
Per quanto riguarda i fiori ...ne ho ricevuti tanti. Avrei preferito opere di bene.


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Ma lo sapete che io non lo volli l'anello di fidanzamento?
E lui, stronzo, non me lo comprò...:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma lo sapete che io non lo volli l'anello di fidanzamento?
> E lui, stronzo, non me lo comprò...:unhappy:


:mexican::mexican::mexican:che rompina che sei!! ma se non lo volevi perhè ti lamenti??:singleeye:
io l'ho voluto eccome:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei una donna vuotissimaaaaaaa!!!!!:carneval:


Lo so...:unhappy:
cerco di compensare il vuoto con i completini intimi e i gioielli...ma non so perchè non mi riempio mai!:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'acquamarinaaaaaaa ^O^
> 
> A me piace tutto: oro giallo, bianco, rosso, rosa, argento, acciaio, bronzo, acquamarina, rubini, smeradi, diamanti, zaffiri, ametiste, topazi...non butto via nulla. :carneval:


da noi si dice pesca a strascico:mexican:
se no ndo cojo cojo:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma lo sapete che io non lo volli l'anello di fidanzamento?
> E lui, stronzo, non me lo comprò...:unhappy:


 :rotfl: :rotfl:
Prese la palla al balzo!


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> da noi si dice pesca a strascico:mexican:
> se no ndo cojo cojo:carneval:


 :rotfl: 
Eh, do' ampia possibilità di scelta.
Così nessuno può dire che il regalo non mi sia piaciuto! :carneval:


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican::mexican:che rompina che sei!! ma se non lo volevi perhè ti lamenti??:singleeye:
> io l'ho voluto eccome:carneval:


 
Ma perchè non si devono chiedere ste cose...
Mi fece altri regali però...


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

non male. Cartier è sempre cartier


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma perchè non si devono chiedere ste cose...
> Mi fece altri regali però...


ti ha chiesto se lo volevi??
aborro...si chiede quale non se:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Ma perchè non si devono chiedere ste cose...*
> Mi fece altri regali però...


 Ma allora sei una romanticona tu!!!


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Già- Io c'ho gli orecchini. Ma non li posso portare perchè il platino mi fa allergia. Pensa che sfiga...:incazzato:


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Già- Io c'ho gli orecchini. Ma non li posso portare perchè il platino mi fa allergia. Pensa che sfiga...:incazzato:


a me no:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma allora sei una romanticona tu!!!


beh...non è che puoi chiedere ad uno: portami una dozzina di rose rosse, sennò non scopi..oppure o l'anello o ti lascio...avrei dovuto lasciarlo...ma per altri motivi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Già- Io c'ho gli orecchini. Ma non li posso portare perchè il platino mi fa allergia. Pensa che sfiga...:incazzato:





Abigail ha detto:


> a me no:carneval::carneval:


 Neanche a me.
Non mi piacciono gli anelli, ma apprezzo gli orecchini.


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me no:carneval::carneval:


Ma siccome sono una donna vuota non teli cedo.


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neanche a me.
> Non mi piacciono gli anelli, ma apprezzo gli orecchini.


Adeso preferisco gli anelli, ma all'epoca mi feci regalare una miriade di orecchini.


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non male. Cartier è sempre cartier


 A me questo non mi piace molto.
Preferisco qualcosa del tipo:


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

di poche pretese quella racchietta di eliade:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me no:carneval::carneval:


 Anche a me non sono allergica. 




Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neanche a me.
> Non mi piacciono gli anelli, ma apprezzo gli orecchini.


 Anche io apprezzo gli orecchini


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non male. Cartier è sempre cartier


Questo è meraviglioso:up:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> di poche pretese quella racchietta di eliade:mexican::mexican:


 Racchia è bello.


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

a me il ganzo ha regalato il trilogy e l'anno dopo gli orecchini  trilogy

tanto per farvi rosicare un pochettino :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me il ganzo ha regalato il trilogy e l'anno dopo gli orecchini  trilogy
> 
> tanto per farvi rosicare un pochettino :mexican:


:calcio:


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :calcio:


però è una vita che non mi regala fiori :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :calcio:


 Quoto e rincaro la dose :kick:


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> però è una vita che non mi regala fiori :mrgreen:


sarà rimasto senza soldi:incazzato:


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sarà rimasto senza soldi:incazzato:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche a me non sono allergica.
> 
> 
> Anche io apprezzo gli orecchini


 Esagerata! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> però è una vita che non mi regala fiori :mrgreen:


 Ci dai anche il contentino?? :mexican:


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci dai anche il contentino?? :mexican:


eppure sa quanto mi piacciono ..... che racchio :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esagerata! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 E vabè, ho preso i primi che ho trovato! 
Anche questi mi piacciono:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> eppure sa quanto mi piacciono .....* che racchio* :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Degno di una racchia!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E vabè, ho preso i primi che ho trovato!
> Anche questi mi piacciono:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci dai anche il contentino?? :mexican:


Capisci a me


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Ecco come trasformare un topic serio in un mare di frivolezze.

:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ecco come trasformare un topic serio in un mare di frivolezze.
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican:


Ti sbagli!
Si è dimostrato, visto che si parlava di mercificazione delle donne, che alla fin fine basta trovare la moneta giusta...........:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti sbagli!
> Si è dimostrato, visto che si parlava di mercificazione delle donne, che alla fin fine basta trovare la moneta giusta...........:carneval:



:up:

Ho pensato stessa cosa.​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti sbagli!
> Si è dimostrato, visto che si parlava di mercificazione delle donne, che alla fin fine basta trovare la moneta giusta...........:carneval:





Mari' ha detto:


> :up:​
> 
> Ho pensato stessa cosa.​


 Ma la "deriva" del thread (ironica e per davvero, non quando si fa passare per ironia la volgarità) è andata dalla scelta delle commesse secondo criteri estetici o di competenza a parlare degli oggetti, siano biancheria o gioielli, che hanno un valore simbolico di un sentimento che è la "moneta" con cui chiunque vuole essere "pagato".


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la "deriva" del thread (ironica e per davvero, non quando si fa passare per ironia la volgarità) è andata dalla scelta delle commesse secondo criteri estetici o di competenza a parlare degli oggetti, siano biancheria o gioielli, che hanno un valore simbolico di un sentimento che è la "moneta" con cui chiunque vuole essere "pagato".


Sento rumore di unghia che si spezzano sugli specchi....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Sento rumore di unghia che si spezzano sugli specchi....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Visto che ho fatto tre battute in tutto il thread non mi pare.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Odio i gioielli, odio regalarli, odio riceverli, li ritengo una cosa del tutto inutile ed un simbolo di superficialità.
Ma credo di essere di un altro pianeta....:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Odio i gioielli, odio regalarli, odio riceverli, li ritengo una cosa del tutto inutile ed un simbolo di superficialità.
> Ma credo di essere di un altro pianeta....:mexican::mexican::mexican:



Pero' una bella pianta si 






































Non in testa ovviamente  :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Sento rumore di unghia che si spezzano sugli specchi....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Odio i gioielli, odio regalarli, odio riceverli, li ritengo una cosa del tutto inutile ed un simbolo di superficialità.
> Ma credo di essere di un altro pianeta....:mexican::mexican::mexican:


 Io porto solo orecchini e preferisco comprarmeli piuttosto che rischiare che non indovinino i miei gusti.
Ma qualcuno che indovina i gusti dell'altro rivela attenzione e interesse ed è segno d'amore.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io porto solo orecchini e preferisco comprarmeli piuttosto che rischiare che non indovinino i miei gusti.
> Ma qualcuno che indovina i gusti dell'altro rivela attenzione e interesse *ed è segno d'amore*.


 

.......oppure è solamente moooooolto ruffiano..........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .......oppure è solamente moooooolto ruffiano..........


 Per arruffianarsi non si arriva a comprendere l'altro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per arruffianarsi non si arriva a comprendere l'altro.


Oh, conosco ruffiani che fanno miracoli. In confronto uno psicanalista potrebbe andare a lavar le scale nei condomini


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .......oppure è solamente moooooolto ruffiano..........


ma perchè? non hai mai sentito il desiderio di fare un regalo a una persona che ami?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma perchè? non hai mai sentito il desiderio di fare un regalo a una persona che ami?


Io amo fare regali. Mi piace, mi appaga, perchè ogni regalo che faccio ha sempre un significato. Piuttosto che fare un regalo banale non ne faccio, e non mi riferisco al valore economico, che purtroppo non mi posso permettere di considerare, ma proprio al significato vuoi dell'oggetto, vuoi del modo/contesto in cui lo dono.

Dico solo che conosco moltissima gente che fa regali con il preciso e malcelatissimo intento di ottenere un credito morale di qualche genere da parte di chi li riceve, e questo mi sta davvero sui coglioni, tanto che come mi piace farli, mi imbarazza riceverli.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma perchè? non hai mai sentito il desiderio di fare un regalo a una persona che ami?


Io regolarmente, ma mai gioielli. Ho donato viaggi, percorsi elaborati in beauty farms, libri e cd, prodotti alimentari di qualità sopraffina, profumi, oggetti d'arredamento, coupon per vestiario, borse o scarpe, prodotti di bellezza....
Ma mai e poi mai gioelli. E mai lo farò.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Intanto ringrazio l'amica/o forumista per la gentile definizione di scemo.
Non c' era bisogno, so da solo di esserlo, a volte.
Ma non potevi sapere di questa mia consapevolezza, dunque ti scuso.
:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Io regolarmente, ma mai gioielli. Ho donato viaggi, percorsi elaborati in beauty farms, libri e cd, prodotti alimentari di qualità sopraffina, profumi, oggetti d'arredamento, coupon per vestiario, borse o scarpe, prodotti di bellezza....
> Ma mai e poi mai gioelli. E mai lo farò.


 Evidentemente tu attribuisci ai goielli u significato che non ti piace (dagli esempi che hai fatto non è l'entità del regalo a determinare la tua scelta), ma puoi capire che non è detto che dall'altra parte non se ne dia uno positivo.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Evidentemente tu attribuisci ai goielli u significato che non ti piace (dagli esempi che hai fatto non è l'entità del regalo a determinare la tua scelta), ma puoi capire che non è detto che dall'altra parte non se ne dia uno positivo.


Infatti ho parlato rigorosamente di me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Infatti ho parlato rigorosamente di me.


 Volevo dire che magari potresti stare con qualcuna che invece del viaggio preferisce l'anello.


Mettiti con me... :up::carneval:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Volevo dire che magari potresti stare con qualcuna che invece del viaggio preferisce l'anello.
> 
> 
> Mettiti con me... :up::carneval:


Ma come, vado a cacciarmi direttamente in bocca al leone ?

No no, solo chi ama i viaggi ed odia gli anelli è fatta per me....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma come, vado a cacciarmi direttamente in bocca al leone ?
> 
> No no, solo chi ama i viaggi ed odia gli anelli è fatta per me....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Infatti... ben per quello lo dicevo.


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Io regolarmente, ma mai gioielli. Ho donato viaggi, percorsi elaborati in beauty farms, libri e cd, prodotti alimentari di qualità sopraffina, profumi, oggetti d'arredamento, coupon per vestiario, borse o scarpe, prodotti di bellezza....
> Ma mai e poi mai gioelli. E mai lo farò.


mai dire mai.
Io non ho mai ricevuto un diamante e non mi va di escluderla come possibilità:mrgreen:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mai dire mai.
> Io non ho mai ricevuto un diamante.


Ecco, conserva questa verginità, ti prego....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mai dire mai.
> Io non ho mai ricevuto un diamante e non mi va di escluderla come possibilità:mrgreen:


 
 che ingrata


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ecco, conserva questa verginità, ti prego....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma seriamente, credi che a una donna a cui   piace la pietra più bella del mondo sia una che si fa comprare o "corrompere" ?(tra virgolette)


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma seriamente, credi che a una donna a cui piace la pietra più bella del mondo sia una che si fa comprare o "corrompere" ?(tra virgolette)


No, non penso questo. Come dice Persa è un "sentire" mio, una mia percezione. Un donna che ostenta gioielli la sento un pò volgare. Non posso farci nulla.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti... ben per quello lo dicevo.


Non avevo notato l'avatar, scusami....

PS. E' inutile, sta roba mi sta così antipatica che manco la noto...


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *SOCIETA' DI TROIE E MAGNACCIA. *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non ho capito il titolo


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (6 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito il titolo


non volevo sentirmi solo e non ho scritto prima, ma anche io non ho capito il titolo.


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ecco come trasformare un topic serio in un mare di frivolezze.
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican:


 A me non sembra.



Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Odio i gioielli, odio regalarli, odio riceverli, li ritengo una cosa del tutto inutile ed un simbolo di superficialità.
> Ma credo di essere di un altro pianeta....:mexican::mexican::mexican:





Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Io regolarmente, ma mai gioielli. Ho donato viaggi, *percorsi elaborati in beauty farms*, libri e cd, prodotti alimentari di qualità sopraffina, *profumi,* oggetti d'arredamento, *coupon per vestiario*, *borse* *o scarpe*, *prodotti di bellezza*....
> Ma mai e poi mai gioelli. E mai lo farò.


 Credi forse che questi non siano simboli di superficialità?


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

mi ricorderò sempre il primo fidanzatino era odontotecnico.
per ripagarmi del fatto che come entravo a casa sua mi prendeva le impronte dei denti per esercitarsi per l'esame :mrgreen: mi ha fatto due orecchini piccolissimi con l'oro dei denti.
mi ero siolta dalla tenerezza, non certo per il valore, ma per il fatto che me li avesse fatti lui


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me non sembra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, non sono simboli, sono cose di utilità o di cultura, alcune poi si consumano.... Almeno io le sento così.


----------



## Giuma (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm, sono i frutti, dell'ignoranza becera da paesino veneto no?
> Leggi quel libro: "Schei".
> *Guarda che da noi, veramente tanti sono convinti che girando con una certa auto si tromba eh?*
> Cultura dell'avere per ostentare, trasformata in cultura del sembrare al posto dell'essere.
> ...


non è che sono convinti è la realtà!
ci sono dei cessi di uomini rozzi e volgari ma hanno la porche , la lamborghini , R8 e al loro fianco delle ragazzine stupende , ogni volta una diversa .. che succhiano soldi da questi "poveri" ( nello spirito) uomini.
sono figa ? bhè col cavolo che mi prendo l'operaio! vado col riccone che mi spesa e mantiene
Non è fantascienza è la realtà nei nostri paesini , vero Conte?


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> No, non sono simboli, sono cose di utilità o di cultura, alcune poi si consumano.... Almeno io le sento così.


Certo, immagino l'utilità di avere 50 paia di scarpe, 20 borse, 15 profumi, 30 pantaloni, 40 camicie, 20 gonne, .....
Oddio, io l'utilità la vedo...

In generale, per me, tutto ciò che non è strettamente necessaio è superficiale, a meno che non compri si e no due paia di scarpe ogni qual volta si consumino le vecchie e in occasione di compleanni, Natale, ecc. 
Allora in questo caso è utile, altrimenti sarà anche utile, ma non necessario e perciò lo metto sullo stesso piano dei gioielli.


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci a me


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Certo, immagino l'utilità di avere 50 paia di scarpe, 20 borse, 15 profumi, 30 pantaloni, 40 camicie, 20 gonne, .....
> Oddio, io l'utilità la vedo...
> 
> In generale, per me, tutto ciò che non è strettamente necessaio è superficiale, a meno che non compri si e no due paia di scarpe ogni qual volta si consumino le vecchie e in occasione di compleanni, Natale, ecc.
> Allora in questo caso è utile, altrimenti sarà anche utile, ma non necessario e perciò lo metto sullo stesso piano dei gioielli.


Non ho mai regalato 50 paia di scarpe, 20 borse, 15 profumi, 30 pantaloni, 40 camicie, 20 gonne, ma solo uno di questi oggetti. 
Che si consuman tutti, come vedi, e sono utili.
 Un gioiello è come un assegno. IMHO, come si dice qui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non è che sono convinti è la realtà!
> ci sono dei cessi di uomini rozzi e volgari ma hanno la porche , la lamborghini , R8 e al loro fianco delle ragazzine stupende , ogni volta una diversa .. che succhiano soldi da questi "poveri" ( nello spirito) uomini.
> sono figa ? bhè col cavolo che mi prendo l'operaio! vado col riccone che mi spesa e mantiene
> Non è fantascienza è la realtà nei nostri paesini , vero Conte?


 Dice una mia collega un po' all'antica: "Le sgualdrine ci son sempre state. Non vale la pena di parlarne"


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dice una mia collega un po' all'antica: "Le sgualdrine ci son sempre state. Non vale la pena di parlarne"


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Giuma (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dice una mia collega un po' all'antica: "Le sgualdrine ci son sempre state. Non vale la pena di parlarne"


certo non ne vale la pena !
però che esistano è un dato di fatto ! ed è purtroppo un pensiero sempre più diffuso


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito il titolo


E leggi.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non è che sono convinti è la realtà!
> ci sono dei cessi di uomini rozzi e volgari ma hanno la porche , la lamborghini , R8 e al loro fianco delle ragazzine stupende , ogni volta una diversa .. che succhiano soldi da questi "poveri" ( nello spirito) uomini.
> sono figa ? bhè col cavolo che mi prendo l'operaio! vado col riccone che mi spesa e mantiene
> Non è fantascienza è la realtà nei nostri paesini , vero Conte?


Vero! Almeno noi ci siamo nati e vissuti in questi paesini.
Sappiamo bene come gira.
é quell'altra che mi dà del razzista.
I nostri paesini, dove si sa, sempre tutto di tutti, no?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (6 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> mi ricorderò sempre il primo fidanzatino era odontotecnico.
> per ripagarmi del fatto che come entravo a casa sua mi prendeva le impronte dei denti per esercitarsi per l'esame :mrgreen: mi ha fatto due orecchini piccolissimi con l'oro dei denti.
> mi ero siolta dalla tenerezza, non certo per il valore, ma per il fatto che me li avesse fatti lui


 bellissimo ricordo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti sbagli!
> Si è dimostrato, visto che si parlava di mercificazione delle donne, che alla fin fine basta trovare la moneta giusta...........:carneval:





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .......oppure è solamente moooooolto ruffiano..........





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, conosco ruffiani che fanno miracoli. In confronto uno psicanalista potrebbe andare a lavar le scale nei condomini



Adoro quest'uomo!


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Non ho mai regalato 50 paia di scarpe, 20 borse, 15 profumi, 30 pantaloni, 40 camicie, 20 gonne, ma solo uno di questi oggetti.
> Che si consuman tutti, come vedi, e sono utili.
> Un gioiello è come un assegno. IMHO, come si dice qui.


mah, mi pare solo snobismo.
cambia solo il valore monetario.
Un gioiello non deve costare necessariamente milioni ma è un oggetto che dura.
Molto semplice


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> No, non penso questo. Come dice Persa è un "sentire" mio, una mia percezione. Un donna che ostenta gioielli la sento un pò volgare. Non posso farci nulla.


ostentare è volgare a prescindere.
indossare *un *gioiello impreziosisce e regala una luce un po' magica , ingiarmarsi a guisa della madonna del sacro cuore può creare l'antipatica complicazione di vedersi al seguito una processione spontanea :sonar:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mah, mi pare solo snobismo.
> cambia solo il valore monetario.
> Un gioiello non deve costare necessariamente milioni ma è un oggetto che dura.
> Molto semplice


 Appunto.
Quello che volevop dire è: se una persona ha già 49 paia di scarpe...qual'è l'utilità di regalargliene il 50°?
L'utilità per sta nel regalare un paio di scarpe per il compleanno, nel caso te ne fossero rimaste due paia.
Tutto qua.


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ostentare è volgare a prescindere.
> indossare *un *gioiello impreziosisce e regala una luce un po' magica , ingiarmarsi a guisa della madonna del sacro cuore può creare l'antipatica complicazione di vedersi al seguito una processione spontanea :sonar:


esatto, lo scopo del gioiello è arricchire e impreziosire la bellezza di una donna.
Se lo ostenta come una noce al dito è volgare.
Non è il gioiello volgare ma chi lo indossa.
Poi non esistono solo i trilogy:unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2010)

TNT Pub: quando il nome è tutto un programma :carneval:


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ostentare è volgare a prescindere.
> indossare *un *gioiello impreziosisce e regala una luce un po' magica , ingiarmarsi a guisa della madonna del sacro cuore può creare l'antipatica complicazione di vedersi al seguito una processione spontanea :sonar:


Infatti.
Tra le altre cose i gioielli più discreti in genere sono anche i più costosi.
E ne basta uno.

E poi, i preziosi in genere sono ricordi. Io ne ho di persone care che ormai non ci sono più. Nella maggior parte dei casi hanno poco valore economico, ma io non me ne separerò mai, e li lascerò ai miei figli. Ognuno dà valore a ciò che vuole.


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> esatto, lo scopo del gioiello è arricchire e impreziosire la bellezza di una donna.
> Se lo ostenta come una noce al dito è volgare.
> Non è il gioiello volgare ma chi lo indossa.
> Poi non esistono solo i trilogy:unhappy:


 
poi, mi si viene a parlare di volgarità del trilogy....perchè spendere grosse somme per andare a prostitute, o nei privè non è volgare?
Onestamente trovo assai più volgare certa brutta biancheria, pure costosa. Le autoreggenti  che stringono la coscia non sono volgari? 
Io direi proprio di sì.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Le donne che amano i brillanti sono vuote? (così sono stara segnalata..)
> Beh ...io lo dico subito ed in chiaro...non sono per due cuori ed una capanna..mi piacciano i regali, se sono costosi tanto meglio..., le belle vacanze, le belle auto, ma non vado in fissa...
> A venti anni i fiori di campo vanno bene...a quaranta preferisco le rose o le orchidee...questione di gusti...ma almeno sono sincera.
> Non scelgo un uomo in base ha quello che ha, ma uno che è tirchio proprio non mi garba.
> ...



Più che altro banale  
Vuoi mettere smeraldi e rubini?

No, senza scherzi, a chi non piacciono i regali? Dai pensieri che sono solo pensieri, a cose pregiate, desiderate, costose.
Se mi fa piacere una cosina presa al mercatino sull'impulso del momento, una robetta da un euro, non vedo perchè provare piacere a ricevere un braccialetto da 300 e passa debba essere venale. O una serata in teatro, o che altro.
C'è poco da fare, tante cose belle costano poco, ma tante di più costano tanto.

la tirchieria è una bruttissima cosa, indice di una persona meschina. Non la parsimonia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Settembre 2010)

Io non faccio questioni di volgarità, tanto volgari lo si può essere in mille modi.
Riguardo a certi oggetti, regalati o meno, mi da molto fastidio sapere che la loro origine è "sporca" più di quanto sono disposto ad accettare.
Nel caso dei gioielli, i diamanti sono famosi per essere generalmente sporchi di sangue, e tantissimo, per quanto invece riguarda un certo tipo di pelletteria o pellicceria ci sono due fattori che mi fanno venire nausea: gli allevamenti lager di animali da pelliccia ed il lavoro minorile nelle concerie e nei laboratori di confezione, molto più diffuso di quanto si creda pure negli ambienti più "chic".

Poi mi da fastidio l'ostentazione dell'inutilità.
Un gioiello può essere bellissimo pur essendo prodotto con materiali non "nobili", e tanto per fare un esempio sfido la maggior parte delle donne a distinguere la luce di un diamante naturale da quella di uno sintetico. I "puristi" in queste cose me li appendo alle balle, in quanto esperti del "nulla" (a meno che la purezza non serva a scopo tecnico/industriale/scientifico).
Delle pellicce si può fare tranquillamente a meno, e gli animali che già vengono macellati per uso alimentare possono fornire la maggior parte della pelletteria utile (quella inutile.........è inutile). 
Mi piace il bello, ma se deve costare qualcosa di coscienza, preferisco il meno bello.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2010)

molti gioielli acquistano nel tempo valore affettivo e di testimonianza di legami d'amore o di famiglia.
un anello, un ciondolo, un bracciale , rappresentano e valgono molto di più del prezzo di mercato.è anche per questo che quando si ama si desidera regalare qualcosa che sia in qualche modo "eterno" .
poi è chiaro che si fa anche con leggerezza e spacconeria e lì diventa volgare sia chi regala che chi riceve .


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2010)

*Alce*

Non dovresti girare in auto. Qualsiasi carburante è sporco di sangue.
A meno che tu non usi auto a gas...ma pure quello, eh...non è che sia energia pulita in tutti i sensi.
Non dovresti avere un conto corrente bancario, nè un'assicurazione: i gruppi bancari sono associazioni a delinquere...altro che sporche di sangue.
Non dovresti mai, e dico mai comprare nulla...nè di firmato, nè di non firmato: ormai tutti utilizzano mano d'opera a baso costo dei paesi in via di sviluppo.
Non dovresti portare occhiali da vista...nè usare oggetti di tecnologia, più o meno avanzata, vengono dall'est, e sappiamo come trattano la mano d'opera...insomma dovresti vivere in un altro mondo.


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> molti gioielli acquistano nel tempo valore affettivo e di testimonianza di legami d'amore o di famiglia.
> un anello, un ciondolo, un bracciale , rappresentano e valgono molto di più del prezzo di mercato.è anche per questo che quando si ama si desidera regalare qualcosa che sia in qualche modo "eterno" .
> poi è chiaro che si fa anche con leggerezza e spacconeria e lì diventa volgare sia chi regala che chi riceve .


 
Certo, una cosa è accettare un regalo in cambio di una "ripassatina" a letto; ben altra cosa un oggetto da un proprio caro.


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2010)

Grazie a Dio ognuno è libero di comportarsi come vuole: quando ho regalato dei gemelli a l'uomo che amo non mi sono sentita sporca. 
Se gli avessi "regalato", una serata in un privè sarei stata più originale e per nulla volgare. E poi si sa, certi ambienti sono sani e fanno girare l'economia...:carneval:


Segnalatemi..ma solo rubini puri, per favore.:lipstick:


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Grazie a Dio ognuno è libero di comportarsi come vuole: quando ho regalato dei gemelli a l'uomo che amo non mi sono sentita sporca.
> Se gli avessi "regalato", una serata in un privè sarei stata più originale e per nulla volgare. E poi si sa, certi ambienti sono sani e fanno girare l'economia...:carneval:
> 
> 
> Segnalatemi..ma solo rubini puri, per favore.:lipstick:


ciascuno regala quello che sente o che pensa faccia stare bene la persona che ama
ci sono regali piccoli, quotidiani, gesti, sorrisi che ti fanno sentire amato e ti fanno stare bene, quelli sono i più graditi


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non dovresti girare in auto. Qualsiasi carburante è sporco di sangue.
> A meno che tu non usi auto a gas...ma pure quello, eh...non è che sia energia pulita in tutti i sensi.
> Non dovresti avere un conto corrente bancario, nè un'assicurazione: i gruppi bancari sono associazioni a delinquere...altro che sporche di sangue.
> Non dovresti mai, e dico mai comprare nulla...nè di firmato, nè di non firmato: ormai tutti utilizzano mano d'opera a baso costo dei paesi in via di sviluppo.
> Non dovresti portare occhiali da vista...nè usare oggetti di tecnologia, più o meno avanzata, vengono dall'est, e sappiamo come trattano la mano d'opera...insomma dovresti vivere in un altro mondo.


Mi hai fatto tutti esempi di cose necessarie (anche se volendo non indispensabili) alla vita di tutti i giorni, cosa che non si può dire dei gioielli o della pelletteria di lusso.

Inoltre io non dimentico il valore delle cose che mi servono per vivere, tento di limitare i danni il più possibile (si, auto a gas, tra le altre cose).
Non compro roba firmata, e quella rarissima che mi prende a volte mia moglie dove lavora quantomeno non è pagata cifre senza alcun senso (parlo del 70% meno, circa), perchè un'altra cosa che considero un insulto tanto al buonsenso quanto alla dignità di chi crepa di fame sono proprio le cifre che tanti sono disposti a sborsare solo per un bel marchietto luccicante da sbattere in faccia agli altri.
Non fatemi storie sulla "qualità che vale". Non c'è giustificazione alcuna, se non avidità da una parte e mentalità viziata dall'altra.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Settembre 2010)

.......e sulla qualità di certe firme ci sarebbe molto da dire..............


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2010)

Io non sono una che ostena nè firme, nè altro. Ho un'utilitaria che si è pure rotta, figurati...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Tra le altre cose i gioielli più discreti in genere sono anche i più costosi.
> E ne basta uno.
> 
> E poi, i preziosi in genere sono ricordi. Io ne ho di persone care che ormai non ci sono più. Nella maggior parte dei casi hanno poco valore economico, ma io non me ne separerò mai, e li lascerò ai miei figli. Ognuno dà valore a ciò che vuole.



Quoto.

Ancora, se ammiriamo la bellezza di un quadro o di un paesaggio perchè non si può ammirare la bellezza di un gioiello?
Ce ne sono che hanno una poesia nel modello e nella delicatezza della realizzazione...


----------



## Abigail (7 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Ancora, se ammiriamo la bellezza di un quadro o di un paesaggio perchè non si può ammirare la bellezza di un gioiello?
> Ce ne sono che hanno una poesia nel modello e nella delicatezza della realizzazione...


ma poi si parla di gioielli in generale.  
Mica solo di diamanti.
E chi li ha mai visti?


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ciascuno regala quello che sente o che pensa faccia stare bene la persona che ama
> ci sono regali piccoli, quotidiani, gesti, sorrisi che ti fanno sentire amato e ti fanno stare bene, quelli sono i più graditi


Certo. Il caffè a letto.
Mi piace tanto....


----------



## Amoremio (7 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo. Il caffè a letto.
> Mi piace tanto....


ma se la tazzina è guarnita è meglio 

che so ....

un fiore ....

un collier di brillanti :carneval:


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se la tazzina è guarnita è meglio
> 
> che so ....
> 
> ...


Esagerata!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (7 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Esagerata!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quoto odio i collier e di diamanti poi sono da sboroni:carneval:


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto odio i collier e di diamanti poi sono da sboroni:carneval:


Meglio la barca.


----------



## Abigail (7 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Meglio la barca.


vuota e avida.
Segnalata.:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto odio i collier e di diamanti poi sono da sboroni:carneval:


Io non quoto...so troppo invidiosa!












Si lo so...ora arriverà persa che mi darà dell'esagerata!
Sono una racchia vuotissima...:condom:


PS Coffff, coffff...il secondo è Cartier...


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2010)

io mi accontenterei della pace nel mondo.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> io mi accontenterei della pace nel mondo.... :mrgreen:


 Una cosetta da nulla proprio...è più facile che tu possa ottenere un collier di diamanti. :condom:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Settembre 2010)

Sarà che io non riesco attaccarmi agli oggetti. Davvero, non ci riesco... Non riesco ad associare gli oggetti alle emozioni. Ho oggetti donatimi da persone care, alcune non ci sono più. Ma non mi dicono nulla, sono pezzi di legno, o di metallo, o di plastica. Sono inanimati.
Ho bisogno di sensazioni per ricordare sensazioni.
Musica, profumi, immagini: ecco, lì mi sciolgo....


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Sarà che io non riesco attaccarmi agli oggetti. Davvero, non ci riesco... Non riesco ad associare gli oggetti alle emozioni. Ho oggetti donatimi da persone care, alcune non ci sono più. Ma non mi dicono nulla, sono pezzi di legno, o di metallo, o di plastica. Sono inanimati.
> Ho bisogno di sensazioni per ricordare sensazioni.
> Musica, profumi, immagini: ecco, lì mi sciolgo....


 betato te, io ho un vecchissimo completo (non in oro) di orecchini, collana con ciondolo e anello, con decorazioni in porcellana. Erano della mia nonna materna.
Non lo indosso mai, sono un design molto antico e non è il mio stile...eppure lo conservo gelosamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Sarà che io non riesco attaccarmi agli oggetti. Davvero, non ci riesco... Non riesco ad associare gli oggetti alle emozioni. Ho oggetti donatimi da persone care, alcune non ci sono più. Ma non mi dicono nulla, sono pezzi di legno, o di metallo, o di plastica. Sono inanimati.
> Ho bisogno di sensazioni per ricordare sensazioni.
> Musica, profumi, immagini: ecco, lì mi sciolgo....


 Io conservo un ombrello di mia madre nell'ombrelliera come se potesse averne bisogno ...da dieci anni.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non quoto...so troppo invidiosa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
quoto il vuoto 
(ma preferisco la prima)


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io conservo un ombrello di mia madre nell'ombrelliera come se potesse averne bisogno ...da dieci anni.


gli oggetti delle persone amate che non ci sono più acquistano un valore impareggiabile ....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> gli oggetti delle persone amate che non ci sono più acquistano un valore impareggiabile ....


Hai ragione...........


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Mi avete fatto pensare ad un orologio da taschino di mio padre, che portava solo quando andava a qualche cerimonia particolare. D'oro, ma leggerissimo, con una meccanica povera,  nulla di particolarmente pesante e prezioso.
Foss'anche di latta, per me sarebbe comunque un piccolo tesoro, rappresentando un  contatto con il mio babbo, e guai a chi me lo tocca.


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il vuoto
> (ma preferisco la prima)


 Io per non sbagliare, li terrei entrambi. :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io per non sbagliare, li terrei entrambi. :carneval:


furbina!


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> furbina!


  Ma quando mai! ù.ù


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto pensare ad un orologio da taschino di mio padre, che portava solo quando andava a qualche cerimonia particolare. D'oro, ma leggerissimo, con una meccanica povera, nulla di particolarmente pesante e prezioso.
> Foss'anche di latta, per me sarebbe comunque un piccolo tesoro, rappresentando un contatto con il mio babbo, e guai a chi me lo tocca.


 :up:


----------

